# Scardy Natts



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

I've noticed that over the past long while when I feed my reds tilapia or cod or haddock...etc they never eat infront of me. the second I leave they start chewing it up. I mean I walk up my stairs and 4 seconds later I look around the corner and theyre eating it!

why do you think theyre so afraid of me?

I just got a second ac110 so my water quality is gonna be better, but I ran out of ammonia testing haha the bottle finished so I gotta get a new one. do you think its a water quality issue? or just because they arent in a high traffic area with no hiding places.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine are in a high traffic area with no hiding places and they just started eatin in front of me. Natts are skittish fish man. Hopefully they come out of their shells


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ScarsandCars said:


> Mine are in a high traffic area with no hiding places and they just started eatin in front of me. Natts are skittish fish man. Hopefully they come out of their shells


my problem is mine are like 5 inch+ now and they use to be less scared! so, im just making sure nothing is wrong NOW that wasnt before

you guys think I feed them too much? I feed them 5 pieces of meat about the size of a dime (squared) in the morning and at night. they eat most of it, but sometimes theres a few pieces not picked up by my lobster. (I leave for 15 mins and come back and pick up the rest)

they're all around 5 inches as I said (some are 5.5+). you thnk thats too much food?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh ya. They should be eating like once every other day. Maybe once a day.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah take it down to once daily for now. its not uncommon for piranha to have spurts of skittish behavior. just ride it out for some time and they will most likely settle back in.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Central said:


> yeah take it down to once daily for now. its not uncommon for piranha to have spurts of skittish behavior. just ride it out for some time and they will most likely settle back in.


thanks all of you! I figure if they are hungrier they will definietely eat when I feed them which will fix my problem anyway.

and thanks red sox. how are things going with your fish?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

definately. sometimes less is more with feeding.

actually, i find with any fish ive ever had if they become lazy with eating, a day or 2 without feeding will result in them greedily taking food the next time i introduce it. i tend to mimic an uneven diet in my tanks. i always strive to mimic nature and its apparent to me there are seldom fish that eat every day or twice a day. sparatic feedings, but great quality food. thats the key.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Central said:


> definately. sometimes less is more with feeding.
> 
> actually, i find with any fish ive ever had if they become lazy with eating, a day or 2 without feeding will result in them greedily taking food the next time i introduce it. i tend to mimic an uneven diet in my tanks. i always strive to mimic nature and its apparent to me there are seldom fish that eat every day or twice a day. sparatic feedings, but great quality food. thats the key.


thats a great point!

ill try that haha....and get a powerhead.


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

One quick question to *Central* how much would you feed 2"-3" Piranha?

+1 on what Central said fish never eat that good esp. in the Amazon River my I have to take a couple steps back then mine start chomp'n. . .I try to change it up alot aswell plus throw some Amazon'ish food in with there diet


----------

